# subject: regarding the editor and how to process a payment of paypal



## Theglasshouse (Dec 28, 2018)

I don't have a PayPal account. Yet I accepted the payment to be used with my real name. In the contract, it has my name. My brother says he can accept the pay pal payment on my behalf. But my father opened a credit card account, under my name. I think it seems safer to go to PayPal, and create an account. With a credit card with my name. I would prefer if my brother received the payment on my behalf. But that would probably violate the terms of the contract. I am not a lawyer, but it seems to be the case. I don't want to play a guessing game. Because this is my first professional sale. The same story that I mentioned that got published. (the google search won't help me find it, and also the question is more complex since it is not a simple question since I have two alternatives actions I could possibly do.)

Now does this sound appropriate:

Dear editor, thank you for helping advance my career and for opening the doors for me in the publishing world. It may take a few days due to an inconvenience, that has happened. But I will gladly accept the compensation. Thanks for being such an excellent editor for editing it and making the story possible since you helped me finish this story. As an editor, I thought you had the acumen or an ability to help me as a writer write the story that I had written and to make it even better. Yours truly...


----------



## moderan (Dec 28, 2018)

You don't need all the sugar-coating. Explain to the editor what happened, once you decide what route to go, and they can process the payment. I'd be mad if you blew all that smoke up my skirt.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks for your honest opinion. I'll try to contact the editor. My brother insisted I do things his way though. But for processing the payment that sounds to be painless advice. While I tend to sugarcoat the messages to the editors, this one insisted I call her by a nickname, and she seems very friendly towards me.

Here's a copy, of the email.


> Thank you for wishing me a Merry Christmas and New Year. I wish for you the same.
> 
> Thank you for helping advance my career and for opening the doors for me in the publishing world. Thanks for being such an excellent editor for editing my work and making the story work since you helped me finish the story to make it the best possible. As a writer and an editor for me, you had the insight to help me as a writer write the story that I had written and to make it even better. Thanks for the book as well and I will read every contributor inside the book, and thank you for liking the story. Enjoy 2019.
> 
> ...



The reason I was sugarcoating when my brother named glenn like glenn84 on these forums applied to Standford and all failed to get in. One anecdote I remember is that the teacher recommended him since it would open doors for him, and that he was persistent and very determined to get what he wanted. I copied the anecdote to not sound cheesy, and wanted to sound less than colloquial. So that's why I sugar-coated.


----------



## Cran (Dec 28, 2018)

Legally, you can specify any valid person or account as the recipient of any payment. Many writers and others have specified charities or trust accounts, for example, to receive the proceeds of certain sales. 

Where it gets interesting is where the money is deemed to be taxable income, but if your brother is OK with bearing your tax liability, then it's nobody else's business.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you Cran for the help. He lives in another country with a 5 hour difference in time (eastern time without daylights savings here; but over there is so maybe 6), so I know this is what he intended to do as he explained it would work. He wanted me to pay his account and then give me the amount in credit since he has a paypal account and credit card. Since I have no experience with paypal I didn't think it could be possible. That's what he tried to do today. Tomorrow I will find out what happened since it is midnight here. Whether he could get the money from the paypal that was sent by email. So when it is 3 o clock it is 9 o clock, when it is 5, basically, he is not awake right now. So tomorrow I will find out what he did or what happened after he tried. He said it went through but wasn't clear on the details, since he has yet to claim it in his own words. He had to go to sleep and has a trip to take tomorrow. Since he knows I have no job he probably will just pay up the amount without deducting the tax, as I can't work since I hallucinate if people offend me when outside the house. Because of this, I need a friendly work environment. Since my mental issues are triggered by lack of information on my condition. Basically, I have been trying to work around this, but it means I need to verify my identity on paypal to make sure it is me. It linked my email account with his own (was prompted when I opened the paypal link), and that was problematic. But if he finds a workaround then all is solved.


----------

